# Service Disconnect Switch Between Wall & Vfd: Recommendation Please?



## cazclocker (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a decent quality switch to throw power on/off to my VFD? My wall supply is supplying 240VAC, 20 amps (or at least the breaker is a 20 amp  one). I'm looking at McMaster-Carr's selection here: http://www.mcmaster.com/#power-disconnects/=y0s1v3  , but the choices are pretty perplexing to me.
Can someone guide me to a decent, useable power disconnect switch that won't break my bank, either from McMaster-Carr or some other supplier?
My apologies, people - I'm new at this and I need exact make/model or web link if possible. You guys are about the only resource I have available right now!
Thanks,
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2015)

here's the simplest cutoff switch that won't kill the pocketbook

http://www.ebay.com/itm/General-Ele...896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53d9eb40

i have used electric water heater timers that are available at hardware stores too. 
you don't necessarily need to hook up the clock/timer wiring and the switch can be manually used whether you use the clock or not.
they are rated for 40 amps at 220v and have long service lives and are very inexpensive and effective.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 12, 2015)

I have used ac service disconnects both fused and non fused. Hard to find anything much cheaper.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_95550-82364-DPF221RP_0__?productId=3129847

They have several to choose from in amperage and fuse/non-fused. Plus they are generally local or semi local to  most folks.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 12, 2015)

This is a bit different approach....

In the heating and AC business... code requires a 'disconnect' within sight and a certain feet from the unit... it is there so the service folks can turn off power.

For single phase 240... one can go to the BigBox home store and find a 'disconnect with breaker' and use the breaker as the switch.  Note the breaker at the disconnect should be higher amps than the line circuit breaker at your main panel.

Usually a disconnect with breaker is in the $20 range give/take.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 12, 2015)

I would look at this one  http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


EDIT:  I see we are all thinking along the same lines


----------



## cazclocker (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey thanks guys! Jim Dawson, yep I think we're thinking along the same lines. I think I like the ebay option that UlmaDoctor suggested because the other ones from Lowes require me to lift a lid before throwing the switch. But the GE unit on ebay has the red throw handle exposed all the time so I can reach it in a hurry if something happens.
Hey you guys I so appreciate your wonderful patience with me and willingness to help. It's great here at the forum!
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## AJB (Jul 12, 2015)

I am using a 220 volt/20 amp switch that looks just like a light switch.  You can get them at Lowe's and Home Depot.  I mounted it in the same 12"x12"x6" box that I mounted the VFD in and it works fine.


----------



## cazclocker (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Guys, thank you all. I just bought the GE service disconnect on ebay that UlmaDoctor recommended. AJB, I really like your setup - switch and VFD in one unified panel - very tidy!  In the end, I decided that I wanted a switch rated at higher amps than my supply breaker, which is 20 amps - the switch I purchased is rated 30 amps. Only $25, and free shipping - it's great!!!
...Doug in Arizona


----------



## AJB (Jul 12, 2015)

Casclocker, 

In my VFD setup pictured above, something that you really can't see is that the box is inset into the wall so that it only protrudes about 2".


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 12, 2015)

Good choice Cazclocker!

Two advantages of your choice.  1. You can padlock the switch in a disconnect position which is an additional layer of safety.  Even if you are the only one present, it requires a willful act on your part to reconnect as opposed to inadvertently or absent mindedly powering up the circuit.  2. The switch lever is highly visible from a distance which gives you a visual confirmation the the service is disconnected.

Bob


----------



## BobSchu (Jul 15, 2015)

For your purposes, this switch would be sufficient and is rated for motor starting. These are great as they will mount in a standard small switch box or "handy box" for a clean mounting solution.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton-...ble-Pole-Switch-White-R62-03032-2WS/100356941


----------

